

Vimbits: submit and vote on .vimrc tricks - gbrindisi
http://vimbits.com

======
AlexeyMK
I'd love a "click on this to add it to your vimrc" feature.

There are a couple of thing you'd have to be careful about getting right for a
script like that (IE, all the from-vimbits parts should be grouped together
and documented), and the script that runs on my computer should be one that I
can easily verify myself does only what I wanted.

~~~
oacgnol
And if not that, a copy to clipboard feature would be the next best thing -
right now highlighting also grabs the extra text so copy/pasting these takes a
bit of extra work and cleanup.

~~~
tubs
How about keeping a (per-user) .vimrc.bits file on the site itself, then a
button per bit would add/remove that snippet from my .vimrc.bits, which I can
include in my main .vimrc.

This could get better integration with the site, given it would be reasonably
simple to remove snippets as well as add them.

~~~
seagreen
That would have the additional advantage of giving you easy access to your
vimrc no matter what computer you were on.

------
snitko
I think this is great and the idea may be replicated for anything else in the
opensource world. For instance, how a about voting for useful git commands,
useful rubygems or js libs?

It's not always clear, especially for the novice, what is currently hot in his
environment-of-choice infrastructure or which vim commands he should learn
first. Voting could help.

~~~
el_presidente
For git there's www.commandlinefu.com/commands/tagged/67/git

~~~
SkyMarshal
I'm just gonna karma whore it up here and give the clickable:

<http://www.commandlinefu.com/commands/tagged/67/git>

If you want to upvote, please upvote parent.

~~~
_sjs
I'll just upvote both of you

------
Deinumite
This is great, I've recently got back into using Vim and finding these cool
little snippets greatly increases my productivity. I'm not very fluent in
vimscript so a website like this is amazing.

As an aside, I'm having some serious issues with bootstrap lately. It seems
like every new website I'm seeing is using bootstrap, especially the top
navbar, and it's kind of messing with my brain.

I'm finding it hard to distinguish if I've ever seen this website or not, I
always feel like I landed on a bootstrap example page.

(Full disclosure: working on two websites that currently use bootstrap as
well)

~~~
awegawef
Same thing with user signup happened to me. No visual feedback, taken back to
signup page, no email was sent. But I could login just fine...

~~~
fishtoaster
Apologies; I'd intended to post this on HN after a few more bugs had been
worked out, but I was beaten to it. I'll fix the lack of visual feedback
shortly, although there's currently no email verification.

~~~
gbrindisi
Sorry it's my fault! I found your submission on reddit and thought it deserved
to be shared - it didn't come to my mind you'd rather submit here by yourself.

------
robbles
Awesome concept! Thanks for building this.

One possible issue - There needs to be some kind of search for finding similar
"VimBits". I wanted to add some of my favorites, but I have no way of knowing
whether they're there already without reading through everything on the site.

You'll probably get a massive amount of duplication unless you can implement
some kind of "suggested duplicates" on the create page, like Stack Overflow.

~~~
yogsototh
This, and a "hot" section. To get a constant flow of new and good entry. For
example, by showing the best of the month/week/day.

------
the_cat_kittles
kind of like this subreddit i made a while ago:
<http://www.reddit.com/r/vimcommands>

~~~
fishtoaster
Neat subreddit- consider me subscribed! I made vimbits, though, because I see
a few sites for general vim commands, but none for specific vimrc config
tricks.

~~~
the_cat_kittles
I'm glad you made it, it's much better than the subreddit! It would be cool if
you were able to include video examples of the things in action (sometimes) as
use cases.

------
objectified
Nice idea. In addition to the comments already made, I would find it useful to
see how many comments an entry has from the overview pages. Right now you have
to click the link to figure that out.

------
JoshTriplett
Bug report on the signup/login process: account creation requires both an
email and username, but logging in later with the username doesn't work; you
have to use the email. Yet, Firefox defaults to remembering the
username+password, not the email+password. Did you intend it for use in
attributions only? If so, call it "Name" instead, and don't require
uniqueness.

~~~
fishtoaster
Fair enough- usernames were added after the fact as I realized that people
want attribution, but no one wants their email public.

------
omegant
Cool! I just installed vim today and this will be great as I am Still a bit
lost. That : remaping seems an instant classic for me!

------
awegawef
Nice, love the concept. Any particular reason why you decided not to allow
anonymous submissions?

~~~
fishtoaster
Well, spam prevention, abusive user prevention, and user engagement (people
like seeing their suggestion get upvoted).

Further, I already needed login for up-voting and commenting (or some other
mechanism, but login was bar far the easiest solution).

I'm planning to replace the basic signup/login with something better:
anonymous, third-party, or openid, maybe.

------
renownedmedia
This URL should show my profile: <http://vimbits.com/users/29>

Anytime my name appears, it should be clickable and show my profile.

~~~
fishtoaster
Right now, there's no information to show there. Your profile consists of your
username and your email. I'll put together a list of vimbits you've submitted
at some point in the next few days. Not much of a 'profile', though.

------
dewarrn1
Neat site! Tiny copy edit for you: "Share you coolest trick" should be "Share
_your_ coolest trick".

~~~
fishtoaster
Ah, good catch, thanks.

------
billybob
Great site! Seems like whatever I tag a bit with isn't being saved, though.
I'm using Chrome on OSX.

------
_sjs
I would love a section of beautiful status lines

~~~
fishtoaster
Theoretically, that should be accomplished via tags- such do a search for
"status-line". I definitely need to improve the tag exploration and assignment
features, though, since a lot of people are using very different tags for the
same stuff. Going to take some more inspiration from Stack Exchange for that,
I expect.

------
cenuij
Do only french journo's use vim?

------
cenuij
~/.*

beautiful.

------
cenuij
what publications does murdoch own in france?

------
cenuij
is anyone clear or not? The Sun "Sunday" is the same shit scape that "news" of
the world was.

------
cenuij
I love the dickwadery, if you loved programming you would spot that editor
wars are for fucking idiots. Grats on being fucking idiots.

~~~
sliverstorm
Err, what? This is a web page about cool tweaks to vim. What does that have to
do with emacs and/or editor wars?

~~~
burgerbrain
I'm beginning to think he's either high, or a markov chain...

